# Why Is A P99 AS 9mm. So Hard To Find New?



## sigbear (Mar 24, 2007)

I bought a P99C 9mm about 18 months ago, and am now searching for a Full size P99 9mm.

My local gun store has plenty of new .40 for $569 but can't get them in 9mm. 

I live in Massachusetts and the only one I could find is at Earls, but I can't pay $799 for it when everyone else sells them for under $600

I had a couple of guns in .40 and I just couldn't hit anything with them, so, .40 is out for me.

Sigbear


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

*Have you tried Guns America?*

http://www.gunsamerica.com/976964491/Guns/Pistols/Walther-Pistols/WALTHER_P99_9MM.htm

Hope this helps. I love the P99 (hopefully my next gun - budget and wife permitting) - haven't shot the compact one though.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Just find an authorized Walther dealer and have them order one from the factory. Shipping time on a 2007 P99c .40 AS was two days for me.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Bud's has them frequently...


----------



## ciwsguy (May 1, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> Bud's has them frequently...


That's where I got mine. Since I reside in KY, made arrangements for them to ship to their retail store (takes a couple of working days), then when it arrived, made the 80 mile trip to do the paperwork and purchase. 20 minutes later, walla! On my merry way.


----------



## casher (Mar 11, 2007)

I have one LNIB if you are at all interested. I have a shotty project that I want to get started and need some seed capital...


----------

